# GH dosages and CTS.



## JAXNY (Dec 29, 2012)

I've heard of guys taking GH different
Ways. Some 7 days a week. Some 5
On 2 off some 6 on 1 off ect... 
To me, JMO. I would think you would get
The best results taking GH Ed. 
Certainly post work out but your also
Healing on your days off so you would
Think that it would be just as important
Then to take it Ed. I'm taking rips 2iu in 
The a.m. And 2iu in the P.M. 
My CTS got so bad it was hampering my
Workout because the barbell was painful
In my palm. Couldn't make a full fist either
I'm either a little sensitive or I've got 
Some very potent shit here. 
So I decided to cut back to only 2 iu's 
A day but I stopped for 2 days before 
I did so, hoping the CTS might ease up a
Bit but its almost totally gone from not
Taking GH for only 2 days. Is this possible?
Maybe the guys that are 5 on 2 days off
Do it for this reason. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 29, 2012)

I personally never saw much benefit to the 5 On / 2 Off method aside from financial (eg. making your GH last longer). I think you did right by backing-off the dose. Stick with 2 IUs for a week and see if your CTS subsides.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 29, 2012)

I am on 24/7/365 and at 4ius the CTS is apparent.... I drop down from time to time to 2 or 3 iu. 

The rips are the only HGH I have run that will do this at less than 5iu.... I used to use 5 but not with these rips. 

The bloat is also pretty bad at 5. 4 I can do for a month or so and then I drop to 2 or 3. 

I see no reason however to do the 5/2 that a former scammer here used to promote....

Respect,
Vette


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 29, 2012)

Stay on low dose thats comfortable and switch it up, but keep it ED.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 29, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I am on 24/7/365 and at 4ius the CTS is apparent.... I drop down from time to time to 2 or 3 iu.
> 
> The rips are the only HGH I have run that will do this at less than 5iu.... I used to use 5 but not with these rips.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice 63 Vette. I hit the 
Dislike button by accident and can't 
Seem to undo it?? Thanks for the input
Bro.


----------



## Hood_Rat (Dec 29, 2012)

im thinking of doing the 5 on 2 off for the sake of coin. You think that will hinder results? Doing a dose of 3iu rips so not looking for the mass gain at 5+


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 29, 2012)

Hood_Rat said:


> im thinking of doing the 5 on 2 off for the sake of coin. You think that will hinder results? Doing a dose of 3iu rips so not looking for the mass gain at 5+



Personally, I'd just run 2 IU 7 days and dispense with the off days. If your rips are good, at 2 IU you should see some fat loss, improved / deeper sleep and a bump in your recovery time.


----------



## grind4it (Dec 30, 2012)

I run 8iu of the Rips 5 on 2 off. This is also my workout schedule. 

1.5iu when I wake and 6.5iu after my workout; aporx 2.5 hours after first shot.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 30, 2012)

grind4it said:


> I run 8iu of the Rips 5 on 2 off. This is also my workout schedule.
> 
> 1.5iu when I wake and 6.5iu after my workout; aporx 2.5 hours after first shot.



I can't imagine 8 iu's did you have to gradually
Work your way up to that? How many iu's 
Did you start out with? What kind of sides 
Are you having at 8 iu's ? At 4 I had to back off 
I've got a very good pain tolorence, a lot 
Of injuries from racing motocross but at 4 iu's 
I couldn't make a fist, hand was numb especially when sleeping
And the barbell was hurting my palm where I couldn't lift 
Is anyone else's sides this extreme ?
May I jumped too fast. I did go from 2ius 
Right to 4.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 30, 2012)

I was also running rips at 8iu's per day for 3 months 6 days on 1 off.  I have been on gh since 1/11 so I did not have any notice sides other than gains about 7 pounds of water weight.

I recently cut from 8iu's to 4iu's (2iu in the month and 2iu before bed time) due to my blood test showing IGF-1 over 600 and glucose at 134.  I will be bringing my IGF-1 into the mid 300's and glucose closer to 100.


----------



## Azog (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm at 4ius rips split 3x daily after gh releasing peps. I have no cts,but some bloating. I did shoot 4ius at once Christmas morning. The all at once dosage, salty foods, and 20 beers had me crippled with bloated as fuck hands and cankles.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 30, 2012)

Azog said:


> I'm at 4ius rips split 3x daily after gh releasing peps. I have no cts,but some bloating. I did shoot 4ius at once Christmas morning. The all at once dosage, salty foods, and 20 beers had me crippled with bloated as fuck hands and cankles.



The salty foods will do it. Maybe that's part
Of my problem as well. My diet is very 
Clean most of the year but its this
Time of the year during the holidays
Where ill enjoy myself and eat the junk
Then come January I crack down again. 
I have been eating some salty foods since
Thanksgiving. I'm sure that intensifies 
The CTS. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Hood_Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Personally, I'd just run 2 IU 7 days and dispense with the off days. If your rips are good, at 2 IU you should see some fat loss, improved / deeper sleep and a bump in your recovery time.



awesome thanks. For the most part its just to maintain gains coming off, improve sleep and skin. So i think 2iu 7 days a week will do all of that. cheers


----------



## grind4it (Jan 1, 2013)

I worked up from 2iu. When the sides got bad I backed off I was able to jump from 4 to 6 to 8iu pretty quickly (over weeks not months). The sides I am currently experiencing are water retention, hands and arms going numb while I sleep, lose of grip strength, almost impossible to completely bend my index fingers and my glucose is in the 125-130 range.




JAXNY said:


> I can't imagine 8 iu's did you have to gradually
> Work your way up to that? How many iu's
> Did you start out with? What kind of sides
> Are you having at 8 iu's ? At 4 I had to back off
> ...


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 2, 2013)

grind4it said:


> I worked up from 2iu. When the sides got bad I backed off I was able to jump from 4 to 6 to 8iu pretty quickly (over weeks not months). The sides I am currently experiencing are water retention, hands and arms going numb while I sleep, lose of grip strength, almost impossible to completely bend my index fingers and my glucose is in the 125-130 range.


Thanks for the input Grind, I appreciate 
It. Btw based on your avatar I've gotta
Say 8 iu's did a HELL OF A JOB!  for your
Chest.


----------



## grind4it (Jan 2, 2013)

Bro, if that were my chest; I'd stop working out, never leave the house and jack off while playing with my tits until I died from dehydration  



JAXNY said:


> Thanks for the input Grind, I appreciate
> It. Btw based on your avatar I've gotta
> Say 8 iu's did a HELL OF A JOB!  for your
> Chest.


----------



## PFM (Jan 16, 2013)

grind4it said:


> I worked up from 2iu. When the sides got bad I backed off I was able to jump from 4 to 6 to 8iu pretty quickly (over weeks not months). The sides I am currently experiencing are water retention, hands and arms going numb while I sleep, lose of grip strength, almost impossible to completely bend my index fingers and my glucose is in the 125-130 range.



With those sides noted mt TRT counselor would indicate GH overdose. I just backed down down to 1 iu per his advice. He says and I believe this to be true: some folks utilize HGH better then others. Those sides tell me personally I am using more then my body can tolerate.

It's nice to be able to fully close my hands again and sleep with minor falling asleep of the hands, which used to be unbearable.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 16, 2013)

I have had zero sides from NOVO's or RIPS. 

Started @2 bumped to 4 then to 5.

I have done 5iu at once and nothing... not sure what is up with that but just seems like running more would be unnecessary although it's odd I'm not getting any sides like I used to.


----------



## username1 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not getting any sides either (novos and rips), I'm up to 3.5 iu a day, yesterday accidently took an extra shot so 5 iu and today still feel nothing. Only thing I'm getting are night sweats, which is odd since it seems most people don't get those on GH. 



AndroSport said:


> I have had zero sides from NOVO's or RIPS.
> 
> Started @2 bumped to 4 then to 5.
> 
> I have done 5iu at once and nothing... not sure what is up with that but just seems like running more would be unnecessary although it's odd I'm not getting any sides like I used to.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 16, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> I have had zero sides from NOVO's or RIPS.
> 
> Started @2 bumped to 4 then to 5.
> 
> I have done 5iu at once and nothing... not sure what is up with that but just seems like running more would be unnecessary although it's odd I'm not getting any sides like I used to.



How long have you been running it and 
How long since you jumped to 4ius?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 16, 2013)

username1 said:


> I'm not getting any sides either (novos and rips), I'm up to 3.5 iu a day, yesterday accidently took an extra shot so 5 iu and today still feel nothing. Only thing I'm getting are night sweats, which is odd since it seems most people don't get those on GH.



i get night sweats on GH

and im on hyges which blow compared to rips.  2-4IU 4x a wk


----------



## username1 (Jan 16, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> i get night sweats on GH
> 
> and im on hyges which blow compared to rips.  2-4IU 4x a wk



well at least i'm not the only one, i thought maybe it was just me lol


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 16, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> How long have you been running it and
> How long since you jumped to 4ius?



Ran @ 2iu about a week
Ran @ 4iu about a month... maybe a little longer.
Been at 6 for a few days.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 16, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Ran @ 2iu about a week
> Ran @ 4iu about a month... maybe a little longer.
> Been at 6 for a few days.



Well, you've only been running a short 
Time that could be why you're not
Getting any sides yet. I honestly don't
Know enough about GH to be acurate. 
I ran a couple other brands for about
5 months at 2ius. 1 iu am 1 iu pm. 
I had slight CTS. Little numbness when
I was sleeping but nothing to complain
About. Then I kicked in the rips right
At 4 iu's and within a week the CTS was
So bad I couldn't make a fist. Had to 
Back off to 2ius. Tried to kick it back
Up to 4 iu's again after a while and 
The CTS came back hard again so had to
Bring it back down to 2 again. 
If you're not getting any sides then
Consider yourself lucky. Although 
Maybe after a few months it my hit
Who knows. But the rips are strong. 
No doubt.


----------



## csully8080 (Jan 23, 2013)

I started at 2ius of rips for about a month, cts at first was really bad,  second month at 2ius its was almost gone maybe a lil tingling in finger tips.  Into my 3rd month bumped up to 2.5 four on one off and have no sides.  hair and skin have improved but no weight loss might bump up to 3.


----------

